# Laundry Soap recipe



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I need some laundry soap recipes. Trying to use up my soap scraps. Anybody have one they have tried before?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

In any of these recipes just use your soap scraps as a substitution for Fels Naptha soap.

Recipe #1 

3 Pints Water
1/3 Bar Fels Naptha Soap, Grated 
1/2 Cup Washing Soda 
1/2 Cup Borax 
2 Gallon Bucket 
1 Quart Hot Water
Hot Water

Mix Fels Naptha soap in a saucepan with 3 pints of water, and heat on low until dissolved. Stir in Washing Soda and Borax. Stir until thickened, and remove from heat. Add 1 Quart Hot Water to 2 Gallon Bucket. Add soap mixture, and mix well. Fill bucket with hot water, and mix well. Set aside for 24 hours, or until mixture thickens. Use 1/2 cup of mixture per load. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Recipe #2

1 Cup Grated Fels Naptha Soap
1/2 Cup Washing Soda
1/2 Cup Borax
2 Tables++++s Glycerin
2 Gallons Water (NOTE: This recipe originally called for 2 Cups Water)

Mix all three ingredients together. Add glycerin and water. 
Use 1/2 - 3/4 cup per load. Best when used with cold or warm water. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Recipe #3 

Water
1 Bar Fels Naptha Soap, Grated
5 Gallon Bucket 
1 Cup Washing Soda
4 1/2 Gallons Water

Place grated soap in a small saucepan and cover with water. Heat on low until dissolved. Fill bucket with hot water, and add soap. Stir to combine. Add 1 cup washing soda and mix well. As it cools it will thicken. May be used immediately. Use 1-2 cups per load. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Powdered Laundry Detergent 


1 Cup Grated Fels Naptha Soap
1/2 Cup Washing Soda
1/2 Cup Borax

For light load, use 1 tables++++.
For heavy or heavily soiled load, use 2 tables++++s. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

i use 2 bars of fels naptha, 1 cup borax ,1 cup washing powder, and 1 cup oxiclean
i grate the fels in the food processor, then i put the blade in and chop it till its kinda like real course corn meal, mix it with my other ingrediants, and i use one of the little cup thingys from the nyquil bottle to measure it out into the washer. the soap(the naptha) has a nice smell, and cleans well.

samm


----------



## Penny-Ontario (Oct 20, 2007)

Great recipe!


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

It seems to me there would be no cost savings. Just a way of using soap scraps up.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 14, 2009)

2 gallons of hot water,1 bar of ivory soap (grated), 2 cups of baking soda.Melt soap in saucepan with enough water to cover until soap is melted. In a large pail pour 2 gallons of hot water. Add melted soap, stir well. Then add the baking soda stir well again. Use 1/2 cup per full load or one cup for very soiled load.I have used this for several years, it works great and I have saved quite a bit of money.


----------



## DKR82 (Apr 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if any of these would work in an HE washer?? I would love to make my own laundry soap and save some money, but don't want to kill my almost brand new washer with it, either. I was told the reason you have to use specific soap with them is that they can't handle a whole lot of sudsing... Any info would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance everyone!!

DK


----------



## RoseCreek Farm (Jan 24, 2009)

DKR82 said:


> Does anyone know if any of these would work in an HE washer?? I would love to make my own laundry soap and save some money, but don't want to kill my almost brand new washer with it, either. I was told the reason you have to use specific soap with them is that they can't handle a whole lot of sudsing... Any info would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance everyone!!
> 
> DK


My understanding is that it will work just fine as most homemade laundry soap recipes (both liquid and dry) are not high sudsing in nature.


----------



## DKR82 (Apr 5, 2008)

RoseCreek Farm said:


> My understanding is that it will work just fine as most homemade laundry soap recipes (both liquid and dry) are not high sudsing in nature.


Awesome...thanks!!!:bouncy:


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

dangit. The message I posted yesterday must have gotten chomped. 

I thought it wold be nice to write in and tell you what I have done so far. I have a friend who told me about a liquid recipe so I decided to try a variation of hers. She used fellsnaptha and I am using my goat milk soap scraps. 

8 oz of soap, grated and melted on the stove with 2 quarts of hot water. Once that is disolved I add washing soda and borax, one cup of each. I also add another 2 quarts of water. Once those are dissolved I added 2 quarts of water and 3 tsp of lye. My soaps are superfatted, so a little extra helps. (Although I am going to try doing without and see if that makes any difference.) I add enough water so that there is about 2 1/2 to 3 gallons in the stock pot. I let this sit until it gells. That usually takes about 12 hours. I do mix it every few hours, when I remember too. Once it is milky white and has gelled I mix it thouroughly and add a little Essential oil. I have a lot of cat litter containers (the jugs) so I am storing it in those for right now. 

My friend uses 4-6 ounces of soap and she dilutes it to 4 gallons of water and gets 110 loads from it. 

I'm going to try a powder recipe too. That will be useful for the diaper pail and for soaking towels and things before washing. 

I've done 4 batches so far. I think it costs me about .13 cents per load.


----------



## KatSpradley (Nov 7, 2008)

HE just leave out the soap the borax and washing soda do very well.


----------



## spiritrancho (Feb 25, 2008)

If you reuse your laundry water on plants beware. borax is deadly to most plants. If your soil salts up from the soda you will have to soak in fresh water occasionally. With alkaline soil do not use soda try pot ash instead...potassium hydaxide. It is extreamly caustic like lye so use sparingly and watch for salt build up.


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

okay, question...

seems like most of you make the liquid instead of the dry. the dry seems easier to do. why do you choose the liquid over the dry?


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I think, the liquid might dissolves better in cooler temp. I tend to use the warm cold wash. I also use the liquid as a stain treatment. I use an old basting brush to scrub it in the stains and they come right out...still haven't gotten around to trying a powder recipe yet, though.


----------



## whitehouse (Mar 17, 2008)

This may be a dumb question. I got borax today but could not find anything that sais washing soda. Is washing soda and baking spda the same? That is what i ended up getting. I have not mixed it yet! If not where do you find it. what brands do you use. I am a worry wart and do not want to mess up.


----------



## Aimee529 (Apr 30, 2008)

We have had trouble finding washing soda here as well. However, you can make washing soda by putting baking soda in the oven to remove some of the water....or you could just use extra baking soda as it is about to get mixed with a whole bunch of water anyway.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I use baking soda if I am out of washing soda. Just use a little more.


----------



## whitehouse (Mar 17, 2008)

My first try was okay but got a question or two. Do you heat you water on the stove to help it break down the soap more. The soap was melted on the stove and put in very hot tap water. It is setting up better but not gelling as much as thought it would. real thick soap on top and watery underneath. I mix it up and it does mix in. I used it and it was fine but I think it can be better. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I always had to shake mine up before using as it kind of separated. It still worked though.


----------



## country_wife (Sep 24, 2004)

I just made a batch of homemade laundry soap and it turned out great. I used the Fels Naptha, but if you have soap chips/flakes/whatever, you could use those instead. I have instructions and a price per load breakdown here.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Washing soda is not the same thing as baking soda. Basically, washing soda is two or three times as strong. It is also mildly caustic so be careful of it. 

I found borax and washing soda at our normal grocery store just recently but I have never seen it anywhere else! Ask the manager to start carrying it for you. It can be ordered online, too. 

I heat the soap flakes and water until it is dissolved. You can let it sit in the water for a couple of days and it will also dissolve, but use a stick blender to eliminate the lumps. From my big cat litter jug I pour the finished laundry soap into a juice jug to make it easier to pour. I buzz it briefly with a stick blender and it becomes a nice smooth gel that's easier to pour and measure from the juice jug. I'm still amazed how nicely this works. 

There's a nice article on the web that explains the difference between washing soda and baking soda. You can try googling for it. If I can, I'll come back and post a link for it.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

whitehouse said:


> My first try was okay but got a question or two. Do you heat you water on the stove to help it break down the soap more. The soap was melted on the stove and put in very hot tap water. It is setting up better but not gelling as much as thought it would. real thick soap on top and watery underneath. I mix it up and it does mix in. I used it and it was fine but I think it can be better. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


That sounds normal form what I have seen. I found that it comes together very nicely if you use a stick blender and thoroughly blend it. I shake before I use it to make sure there is both the watery part and the gelled soap in the measuring cup.


----------



## whitehouse (Mar 17, 2008)

I have been saving some laundry soap containers. I am going to mix it up in the 5 gal bucket real good, pour into containers. then before I use it I will shake it up each time. I used 1.2 cups baking soda for the 1 cup of washing soda called for. I am going to start looking online for the soda now that I know what it looks like. Wish me luck


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Does anyone have a source for the Fels Naptha? I've checked a LOT of stores and they look at me like I have 2 heads. Nobody has heard of it. Is it a regional thing?


----------



## country_wife (Sep 24, 2004)

Spinner said:


> Does anyone have a source for the Fels Naptha? I've checked a LOT of stores and they look at me like I have 2 heads. Nobody has heard of it. Is it a regional thing?


Try your local hardware store (Ace, True Value, etc) or you can order it online from Lehman's Hardware. I found mine at Meijer, but I got that look when I asked about it at Walmart.


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

I found Fels Napa at Walmart. It wasn't near the laundry soaps but over by the mops and scouring pads. Who knows why they have it there.

I did make the powder soap last week and it is working great. Hope to cut out store bought soon. 

Thanx everyone for these great tips!


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

whitehouse said:


> My first try was okay but got a question or two. Do you heat you water on the stove to help it break down the soap more. The soap was melted on the stove and put in very hot tap water. It is setting up better but not gelling as much as thought it would. real thick soap on top and watery underneath. I mix it up and it does mix in. I used it and it was fine but I think it can be better. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks





[email protected] LaudoDeumFa said:


> That sounds normal form what I have seen. I found that it comes together very nicely if you use a stick blender and thoroughly blend it. I shake before I use it to make sure there is both the watery part and the gelled soap in the measuring cup.


I have had a lot of luck getting my mixture "syrupy-er"  by waiting a day or two after making it, letting it do its seperation thing, and then reboiling it. I bring it up to a full rolling boil for 4-5 minutes. Be sure to use a big enough pot, because it can boil over if not careful. This has given my soap a more uniform consistency after it cools back down.


----------



## House faerie (Apr 29, 2007)

Washing soda is sodium carbonate.
Baking soda is sodium bi-carbonate.
I find it on clearance at the end of the summer season in the pool chemicals department... it is called ph+

I grate up fells and add 3/4 to one cup to almost boiling water (12 cups) and stir till it dissolves.
Then I add 3/4 to one cup each of borax and sodium carbonate.
I stir that until it is dissolved.
Then I add anywhere from 12-24 cups of water... I let it sit and thicken in my pot, stirring occasionally, if it's too thick I add more hot water. I use the same pot every time so i know basically how much water should be in there. 
I have hard water and no softener, so if you have soft water use 1/2 of each thing listed. 
In fact start by using 1/2 of each thing (besides the water) and then try it, if it needs more then add more. 
I use a full cup that came w/ the big ol jug from the laundry soap I used to buy each load. 
I have made this for a year now, we have six children.


----------

